# *******Leave your ice report here.*******



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

5-6 inches of ice west of the north end boat launch.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

Ojibway Island 6" of ice. Some water on surface of ice. Seen some open water by Court St Bridge.


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

LOST ALL THE ICE OVER DEEP WATER TODAY WITH THE WIND. HOPE WE GET AN EAST WIND TO BING IT BACK IN AND PILE IT UP TIGHT. THERE STILL IS A LITTLE HOPE FOR THE BAY.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Hillsdale-
Hemlock open water in middle but edges 6 inches 
Carpenter- frozen solid six inches
Long-frozen solid 6 "


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

flyrod4steelhead,how was the current and water clarity ?


----------



## flyrod4steelhead (Mar 14, 2002)

fish patroll,

I will send you a PM in a minute as to not get the thread cluttered.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Sessions Lake - Ionia Co.

All of the lake covered, 4" of ice over 36 fow just west of the handicap pier. Real slow talked to 3 other guys and same story.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

Has about 6" of good ice, bite was slow this past sat. But sunday was pretty good 12 nice gills average 7'' and 2 9'' perch alot of smaller fish to.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Bolles Harbor and Luna Peir - 4 inches. Nothing but dink bluegills so far


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Between 4 to 5" of ice today with 12 nice Crappie and a few pike on the poles, but broke off.Watched a crew pull a blazer outta the warter that was about 400 yards out from shore i'll post pics when i get them back.Took the crew 2 days to get it out and i'm sure they made good money doing it.Buddys were doing good on the Walley and pike on Sunday and Monday,The pulling of blazer under the ice may have scared em off as we were only about 40 yards from it and the chain saws.The 12 fish were taken a hour after dark on minnows.


----------

